# Game 16: Sixers @ Heat (11/26 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, November 26, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is it wrong that I'm already having terrors about Elton Brand Milsapping us? About Jrue Holiday living in the paint...

I'd almost favor a loss here just because it would be one step closer to getting rid of spo. But I'm sick of seeing this team lose. The suns game feels like forever ago.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We smashed them last time, either we'll bounce back after a rough 3 games or we'll show how far we've regressed in the past month.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

getting millsapped by Brand is a possibility. as long as we keep the rest of their team in check, we have a chance. Were due for win here--playing at home.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, Arroyo has been nice with that corner 3 lately


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 straight bad possessions all of a sudden.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Those dunks by Iggy were awesome.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, one thing is for sure, this team isn't championship caliber at the moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another turnover...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stupid turnovers by the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 3333 again.

12-18 from 3 on the season now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start for Arroyo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Arroyo playing extremely well tonight. Nice spark for the Heat and a 7-0 run now. Let's go Philly!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good start for Arroyo but its fool's gold right now. I still don't see anything resembling a consistent offense. At least Wade is getting to the rim a little bit more but still having issues finishing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> Arroyo playing extremely well tonight. Nice spark for the Heat and a 7-0 run now. Let's go Philly!


:nonono:

:vuvuzela:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team is going to need to start thinking of a big trade that involves Wade as sad as it is to say.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by Joel on Brand.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade for Noah and Deng.

Arroyo, Lebron, Deng, Bosh, Noah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

powerful and1 by Lebron

Went right through Nocioni


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-17 Miami after 1


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Has anybody noticed that Tony has actually been good this year? He used to be a trainwreck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Has anybody noticed that Tony has actually been good this year? He used to be a trainwreck.


Meanwhile Eric Reid seems to make 3 or 4 blunders a game now.

Mario getting early minutes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel is good, people need to stop hating. He forces a miss on one end and now he's going to the line on the other.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

Finally, he breaks out of his 0-12 slump


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So I guess nickrock now knows for certain that Joel has more than a 2 inch vertical after seeing him hurdle a three foot barrier.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Are we seriously throwing out the idea of trading Wade? Come on now fellas...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel off to a very nice start tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful drive by bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice drive Bosh. Props to Joel too. Team has lacked effort lately and he is going to give that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

-33- said:


> Are we seriously throwing out the idea of trading Wade? Come on now fellas...


Are you a Heat fan or a Wade fan? I love Wade but the team comes first. This aint no championship caliber team. We need to shore up the front court or we'll never be able to contend with Boston nevermind LA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just realized that Lebron didnt start the 2nd quarter. That's new.

I kind of like this group out there right now. Mario/House/JJ/Bosh/JoRel. Could be good for short stretches.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel created that opportunity

GO JOEL


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the great hustle once again.

There you go Wade. Go hard. Those layups aint going in for you lately.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Joel created that opportunity
> 
> GO JOEL


He does so much that idiots don't know to give him credit for. For example, that three second violation he forced Elton Brand into is worth 2 points but that doesn't show up in his points per game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my, that was a legit offensive possession there ending with a Chalmers2Bosh pick and roll. I swear this team plays its cleanest offense when the sets revolve around Bosh.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heated said:


> Are you a Heat fan or a Wade fan? I love Wade but the team comes first. This aint no championship caliber team. We need to shore up the front court or we'll never be able to contend with Boston nevermind LA.


Is this your first NBA season? We're still in November. Championships are won at the end of the season.

Wade is banged up, we've never been at full strength even in preseason.

So you trade you top 5 player in the league? The face of your franchise. Do you realize how good Wade is? This isn't fantasy basketball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess Meeks is gonna be that guy tonight...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

-33- said:


> Is this your first NBA season? We're still in November. Championships are won at the end of the season.
> 
> Wade is banged up, we've never been at full strength even in preseason.
> 
> So you trade you top 5 player in the league? The face of your franchise. Do you realize how good Wade is? This isn't fantasy basketball.


Of course I realize how good Wade is. I'm one of his biggest fans, I have his jersey in whit and black.

I'm pitching ideas that will make this team championship caliber. Lebron and Wade have practically identical styles and they are struggling to play together most of the time thus canceling each other out.

If it doesn't start working soon they are gonna have to make a move, whether you like it or not.

Is this your first NBA season because Wade is banged up every year at one point or another.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I guess Meeks is gonna be that guy tonight...


Wade is such a turnstyle these days.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh double-teamed, clear avenue to move the ball around to the perimeter to find the open man. Instead he pounds the ball and tries to make a fancy move, almost losing, only to throw up a near air-ball.

When will these guys learn how to play? I've seen too much one-on-one/team-less basketball already tonight. Oi. If not now, then when will they play the game right?

EDIT: just remembered Im behind on the DVR


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Bosh double-teamed, clear avenue to move the ball around to the perimeter to find the open man. Instead he pounds the ball and tries to make a fancy move, almost losing, only to throw up a near air-ball.
> 
> When will these guys learn how to play? I've seen too much one-on-one/team-less basketball already tonight. Oi. If not now, then when will they play the game right?
> 
> EDIT: just remembered Im behind on the DVR


When they realize this team looked better on paper and in dream land, and not on the floor, and then proceed to do something about it.

Noah is one of the best young big men in the game, would take a heap of pressure off Bosh and shore up the front court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Meeks is Milsapping us...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why are the guys Wade is supposed to guard always wide open?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> When they realize this team looked better on paper and in dream land, and not on the floor, and then proceed to do something about it.
> 
> Noah is one of the best young big men in the game, would take a heap of pressure off Bosh and shore up the front court.


Wade for Noah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-47 Miami at the half

Philly shoots 12-of-18 in 2Q


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Wade for Noah.


Wade for Noah and Deng. Of course that's just one of several possibilities.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Wade for Noah and Deng. Of course that's just one of several possibilities.


:funny:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Another possibility is Bosh for Noah but I don't know if Chicago would go for that.

Would give us Arroyo, Wade, Lebron, Haslem, Noah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Sixers are a weird team. Their 5 off the bench are better than their starters.

For a bad team, they're pretty deep.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> :funny:


Laugh all you want, I'm not sold on Wade and Lebron teaming. These guys best game is going to the rack. Teams will continue to pack the paint and force them into jump shooting.

I hope they get it together, but the chemistry is not there right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^You remind me of this Haitian lady who when I was growing up would stand on the corner of a major intersection near my house and yell at cars.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron and especially Wade need to get the ball on the move so they get running starts at the rim while the defense is busy adjusting. They have a little handoff play which isn't bad. Misdirection types of plays that take advantage of the defense overhelping on one of the stars should work well, at least in theory.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzz


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good make by Arroyo but he kinda screwed up the play earlier by hesitating on the pass/shot decision as they were swinging it around


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh looks like a Brontosaurus lumbering up the court oblivious to his surroundings.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> ^You remind me of this Haitian lady who when I was growing up would stand on the corner of a major intersection near my house and yell at cars.


And that was your momma? Cool. Good discussion.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why's LeBron shooting to many 3's this season?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> And that was your momma? Cool. Good discussion.


Wade for Kevin Love.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Bosh rotated after Joel rotated. Rarely see that. Results in a three second violation by Philly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> Why's LeBron shooting to many 3's this season?


Because our creative offense has him standing out there when Wade has the ball and vice versa.

And teams are packing the paint so he's wide open. And its working since he hasnt been hitting that shot this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There's that dribble handoff between Lebron and wade. This time Wade left it for Lebron who drove and found Carlos for a 3. Unfortunately, he missed it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yesss more hitting Wade on the move


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is 4-10 but is playing much better tonight. 16/7/6 for Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You can usually tell if Wade is playing well by comparing his free throw attempts to his 3 point attempts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Meeks again in transition for 3...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok Dwyane seriously stop sagging off Meeks


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

****ty refs let a foul go because it was Joel then they give a ticky tack call on the other end.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Wade for Kevin Love.


What are you for, not winning championships or, don't panic, or fire Spoelstra? No really, I'd like to hear your proposition.

Right now is this team championship caliber? I'm sure we can both agree they are not.

Will they develop into one? Unlikely without front court help.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 3333 again

He is almost automatic in the corners


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man what a horrible offensive possession that was


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade is pouting.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Wade is pouting.


Heat are knocking on the door of .500 and some of you fan boys couldn't be more thrilled.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This team has so many problems that could be fixed with coaching it's ridiculous. There's no accountability, no overriding vision, no leadership--nothing. This is basically a pick up game every night for the Heat. 

How long can Riley let this continue? You need some time in the season to recover from all of these bad habits that are being created.

The defense which is supposedly the one thing Spoelstra coaches sucks.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just look at the body language out there. The Heat look like they are just bending over to take the L. Against the second worst team in the league...who they've already beaten!

This is a wreck.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heated said:


> Heat are knocking on the door of .500 and some of you fan boys couldn't be more thrilled.


Heat are struggling to put away the second worst team in the league at home. Hey everybody lets crack more lame jokes. No reason why fans should discuss a possible solution. Blasphemy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-71 Miami after 3

Man, this game is boring to watch.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> This team has so many problems that could be fixed with coaching it's ridiculous. There's no accountability, no overriding vision, no leadership--nothing. This is basically a pick up game every night for the Heat.
> 
> How long can Riley let this continue? You need some time in the season to recover from all of these bad habits that are being created.
> 
> The defense which is supposedly the one thing Spoelstra coaches sucks.


They're so bad defensively. Trying to think for the organization, I think that they're focusing all their energy on correcting the defensive errors now.

Whether it's a mistake or not to not be fixing the offense yet will only be known when the season is over. They're trying to correct the habits that matter in the playoffs (defense).

I'm not excusing them. I'm a longtime Spoo hater. But I think this is their ideology and this is what people should be discussing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Bosh


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jodie Meeks Brandon Rush'd us


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Just look at the body language out there. The Heat look like they are just bending over to take the L. Against the second worst team in the league...who they've already beaten!
> 
> This is a wreck.


aren't you a Cavs fan? Become a Heat fan please. This board needs more logicial posters and less blind fan boys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at that, we push the ball hard, get the defensive rotations all messed up and it leads to a wide open Bosh J.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Taking Joel completely out of the rotation was a joke. He has been the best player for us tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> They're so bad defensively. Trying to think for the organization, I think that they're focusing all their energy on correcting the defensive errors now.
> 
> Whether it's a mistake or not to not be fixing the offense yet will not be known until the season is over. They're trying to correct the habits that matter in the playoffs.
> 
> I'm not excusing them. I'm a longtime Spoo hater. But I think this is their ideology and this is what people should be discussing.


Which I think is a mistake. Defense isn't going to beat Boston. We have to be the highest octane most unguardable offense in the league. We need to be averaging 120+ points per night. We've got three efficient volume scorers. A slow pace and a defensive focus is probably a little unimaginative.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The reason we hear so much rhetoric about grit and purity is because the defensive system works much better if everyone puts in the effort of Haslem/Anthony. There's a reason the Heat organization loves these types of players. If guys like Wade are going to pout and not do their job on defense then it will of course be a disaster.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eddie House blows. Why cant Mario get his minutes?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Adam said:


> Taking Joel completely out of the rotation was a joke. He has been the best player for us tonight.


The rotations are pretty desperate and don't really show much vision. We signed Dampier yet haven't played him yet. Magloire played well the last two games, but is now not playing.

Z needs to go back to the bench to solidify the bench. Magloire or Dampier should start to give Bosh a bruiser next to him and give the Heat some physicality.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the J.

All of a sudden, this team is playing with energy and a much faster tempo. Why cant we always play at this place?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course Jodie Meeks Millrushedicks us...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There we go guys. Why can't we just play like that all the time!?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chris Bosh has been playing really well in all of this mess. He looks like he's in shock half the time, but that jumper is always sweet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Of course Jodie Meeks Millrushedicks us...


:laugh: Add Bass and Okafor to that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> The rotations are pretty desperate and don't really show much vision. We signed Dampier yet haven't played him yet. Magloire played well the last two games, but is now not playing.
> 
> Z needs to go back to the bench to solidify the bench. Magloire or Dampier should start to give Bosh a bruiser next to him and give the Heat some physicality.


We don't know what Dampier can give us. Magloire definitely isn't better than Joel. Just look at how Joel played tonight. He was also great against Boston and Orlando. He was unfairly scapegoated early on for Bosh's anorexic play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> There we go guys. Why can't we just play like that all the time!?


Good question


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the block~

Again, where the hell was this energy and tempo all game long? So frustrating that they waited this long to play like this.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron's been noticeably pushing the pace this quarter. Finally, stop walking it up!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does Speights ever set a legal screen?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Freaky how alike Jrue Holliday and his 2k character look and even act.

House for 3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Looks like we might escape the vaunted Sixers. Woo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I see DWade still shooting like ass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

...aaaaand then Wade shuts me up with the and 1 :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1

Lebron needs to learn to finish in the post. He gets great shots most of the time but just cant finish them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Joel converts!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jorel with an offensive EXPLOSION tonight. 7pts now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Which I think is a mistake. Defense isn't going to beat Boston. We have to be the highest octane most unguardable offense in the league. We need to be averaging 120+ points per night. We've got three efficient volume scorers. A slow pace and a defensive focus is probably a little unimaginative.


Again, before I proceed to defend the coaching staff I just want to preface that I am a longtime Spoo hater and I want him gone.

But to defend them...Look how bad Bosh was in the system just a couple weeks ago. I would hate to get to April and have Bosh not know the system because we decided to run a fast pace and blow out scrub teams in November and December. Just look how much progress Bosh has made is such a little time but it took this slow pace and time.

Let's just wait and see in January or February if this team hasn't finally decided to stop lagging in the back and pick up pace to the front to win the marathon.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Slow developing play leads to bad three by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade has pretty stats but I hope nobody votes for him for POTG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 99-90

not the most inspiring of wins, but a win is a win. Especially when you've lost 3 in a row.

Bosh with 18/9
Wade with 23/8/6/2
Lebron with 20/7/6/2

Arroyo and Joel were great tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nah, I'm going with Lebron. He was the catalyst at the start of the 4th with those uptempo pushes after rebounds and had a solid statline.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is way too predictable in countdown situations. That no-pass, drible to the top of the key and pull-up shot almost never drops, and is always well-defended due to how predictable it is.

Got a win, though. Yay!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So whose POTG? I didnt get to watch most of it


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I vote LeBron for his disposition and production.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll probably be the only vote for him, but i'll go with Carlos. 17pts and 3-4 from 3. Very good numbers especially for him and he's all of a sudden turned himself into a 3pt shooter. He's now 13-19 from 3 on the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Nah, I'm going with Lebron. He was the catalyst at the start of the 4th with those uptempo pushes after rebounds and had a solid statline.


Seeing what he did to start the 4th just gets me even more frustrated. According to Ira, Spo was going crazy telling the players to push the tempo in the early parts of the 1st quarter yet we didnt start to truly push the ball until the final quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone watching the post game show? They're showing the 'hot seconds with Jax' game. I found it funny that Jason Jackson asked Mike Miller to name 5 of the characters from Friends and when playing this game with Juwan Howard, Dex Pittman, and Lebron, he asked them to name the 5 Cosby kids :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Carlos Arroyo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Anyone watching the post game show? They're showing the 'hot seconds with Jax' game. I found it funny that Jason Jackson asked Mike Miller to name 5 of the characters from Friends and when playing this game with Juwan Howard, Dex Pittman, and Lebron, he asked them to name the 5 Cosby kids :laugh:


Hahaha, didn't make that connection. So perfect. I was about to say the Friends question is much easier, but the latter dudes probably wouldn't all think so, heh. I find the Cosby's one way harder.

What are they going to ask Z, though? Name the five Svetslatskis sisters?


----------

